# Help needed: Two contrasting pieces / Variations!



## lpm (Feb 21, 2020)

For an upcoming fMRI study I am looking for two classical pieces which are somehow related (for example they use the same melody) but clearly contrast each other (for example in terms of harmony). Or, to put it another way: I am looking
for the same piece in two opposing styles.

Ideally, the two pieces are composed by the same artist and feature the same instruments (for example both piano only or both orchestral or both violin only, etc...).

Both pieces together should be about 10 minutes long.

So far I have been looking at variations (by Haydn, Schumann and others) but I have found nothing that fits all these criteria.

Can someone help me out?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Those are weird criteria. The same composer seldom approaches the same material two or more different ways - unless within a set of variations -- and then you just have to pick. Several composers have written variations on 'that' theme by Paganini -- Rachmaninoff and Boris Blacher to name two, from which you can pick highly contrasting examples.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Those *are* weird criteria.

Perhaps you could tell us more about *why* you need this specific set of music? Beyond that it's for an "fMRI study" . . .


----------



## lpm (Feb 21, 2020)

Yes, those are weird criteria. I wouldn't be asking for help if they weren't.

@MarkW: Paganini's variations are way too short I'm afraid.

@pianozach: fMRI is an indirect way to measure brain activity. We want to determine whether specific brain regions react differently to harmonic/dissonant pieces under certain circumstances. To rule out confounding variables, the pieces have to be as standardized as possible (hence they should not differ on too many levels). fMRI has poor temporal resolution which is why each piece should be about five minutes long.


----------



## lpm (Feb 21, 2020)

Yes, those are weird criteria. I wouldn't be asking for help if they weren't.

@MarkW: Paganini's variations are way too short I'm afraid.

@pianozach: fMRI is an indirect way to measure brain activity. We want to determine whether specific brain regions react differently to harmonic/dissonant pieces under certain circumstances. To rule out confounding variables, the pieces have to be as standardized as possible (hence they should not differ on too many levels). fMRI has poor temporal resolution which is why each piece should be about five minutes long.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

lpm said:


> For an upcoming fMRI study I am looking for two classical pieces which are somehow related (for example they use the same melody) but clearly contrast each other (for example in terms of harmony). Or, to put it another way: I am looking
> for the same piece in two opposing styles.
> 
> Ideally, the two pieces are composed by the same artist and feature the same instruments (for example both piano only or both orchestral or both violin only, etc...).
> ...











This CD contains four versions of BWV 813/courante, all by Bach, all for harpsichord, all different.









This CD contains Boulez revision of Livre pour Quatuor. It and the original for string quartet.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

lpm said:


> Yes, those are weird criteria. I wouldn't be asking for help if they weren't.
> 
> @MarkW: Paganini's variations are way too short I'm afraid.
> 
> @pianozach: fMRI is an indirect way to measure brain activity. We want to determine whether specific brain regions react differently to harmonic/dissonant pieces under certain circumstances. To rule out confounding variables, the pieces have to be as standardized as possible (hence they should not differ on too many levels). fMRI has poor temporal resolution which is why each piece should be about five minutes long.


Now that I've read this I can see that what you need is the Bach Duetti ii from C U 3, played on a meantone tuned instrument and on an instrument with equal temperament. If you can't find examples I'll help you. This will be perfect I think. Forget the post I made before.


----------



## lpm (Feb 21, 2020)

Thank you Mandryka! I might be able to use that.


----------

